# Ethereal/Wireshark can't detect interface



## ini_hendry

hi..
i got a problem with my ethereal ..
the software used to able to detect my interfaces normally.
But suddenly, beginning from yesterday., whenever i open my ethereal, it shows nothing. There are no interfaces i in the "capture" -> "interfaces"

I've 
- reinstall winpcap with newest version
- reinstall wireshark with newest version
- reinstall my network card driver

But still, my ethereal can't detect my interfaces normally as it used to .
How can i fix this problem ? 

I checked that my connections are fine and i can use the internet normally .


----------



## johnwill

Perhaps posting on their site would yield an answer. I've never seen the issue, and I don't really know where I'd start looking without actually having the failure in front of me.


----------



## Cellus

Take a look at the following FAQ entry on the Wireshark website:

http://www.wireshark.org/faq.html#q8.1

I'm sorry but beyond that I also really can't think of anything else myself either without getting some hands-on with the PC. Wireshark is not a simple program, which makes it difficult to troubleshoot.


----------



## g0bl1n

Are you experiencing this problem with XP or another OS like *nix?

I had the same problem when upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04. The shortcut under my Applications tab no longer included "Wireshark (as root)".

You can still run it using



Code:


[email protected]:~$ sudo wireshark

...which will give you the privileges required for accessing the interface.

It could also be a privilege issue if you're using XP but I haven't had problems with that myself.

Hope this helps!

g0bl1n


----------

